# Other Languages > jQuery >  navigate using alphanumeric keys?

## KingSatan

i have a request to make o page with vasiour slot machine names and info on it navigatable via the keys on the keyboard.... i have NO idea where to start at this... is it possible with jq?

----------


## SambaNeko

Yes, this is possible with jQuery; here's a Google search that might help get you started.

----------

